# 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Coils - Whats the Skinny



## summitboy (Aug 31, 2019)

Have a 2007 2.5L. Can some one tell me what the newest VW coil part numbers are. Whats best to use for coils and sparkplugs. I have a 2.5 that seems to be a little rough and noisy. Do get a sporadic Cyl 5 misfire. P00768 and P00773. Car has 140,000km


----------



## Cables (Sep 21, 2018)

summitboy said:


> Have a 2007 2.5L. Can some one tell me what the newest VW coil part numbers are. Whats best to use for coils and sparkplugs. I have a 2.5 that seems to be a little rough and noisy. Do get a sporadic Cyl 5 misfire. P00768 and P00773. Car has 140,000km


Coils:

1) BOSCH 0221604115 

2) DENSO 6739303

I would highly recommend BOSCH in all honesty, all of there products are top quality. Order from Amazon seems cheaper than your local auto parts store. I also provided you with DENSO its cheaper but still good quality. I personally never had any misfiring issues, make sure you check your spark plugs and make sure they are gaped correctly. I will provide you with good spark plugs for your car aswell.

Spark Plugs:

1) AUTOLITE APP5224

2) VOLKSWAGEN 101905600C ( OEM )


----------



## technix77 (Sep 27, 2019)

unless you already did this, swap the coils and plugs around to another cylinder to see if the problem moves from cyl-5

the plugs and coils are pricey


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

summitboy said:


> Have a 2007 2.5L. Can some one tell me what the newest VW coil part numbers are. Whats best to use for coils and sparkplugs. I have a 2.5 that seems to be a little rough and noisy. Do get a sporadic Cyl 5 misfire. P00768 and P00773. Car has 140,000km


Here is some spark plug info that I’ve researched with VW parts database. 

All Rabbits 2006-2009, 2005.5-2007 jetta use the NGK double platinum laser PZFR5Q-11 (6737) VW part number 101905600C. These are the only cars with a 2.5 that VW calls for NGK platinum plugs. 

2007.5 and 2015 jetta, 2006-2009 beetle, 2010-2014 golf, 2012-2015 Passat all use Bosch copper/nickel FR7HE02 vw part number 101905601F. VW calls for all these cars to use a Bosch copper/nickel plug. 

Regardless of plug VW interval is 40,000 miles. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

WtErKeWlEdUbbEr said:


> Here is some spark plug info that I’ve researched with VW parts database.
> 
> All Rabbits 2006-2009, 2005.5-2007 jetta use the NGK double platinum laser PZFR5Q-11 (6737) VW part number 101905600C. These are the only cars with a 2.5 that VW calls for NGK platinum plugs.
> 
> ...


Personally, I use NGK for all my cars (and my lawnmower) but you have to watch out for the fake ones so purchase from a reputable seller, like ECS, FCP Euro, or chain auto part store.

VW also says to change them every 4-years regardless of mileage.

One more detail is NEVER use anti-seize. It can alter torque values up to 20%, which can cause the threads to break. Modern plugs, like NGK, have trivalent plating, which seals, protects against corrosion, and makes them easier to remove so there is no need to use anti-seize.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

The newer coils from Bosch have rubber all the way to the spark plug end, the older ones are exposed chrome. I used to spend many hours and burning my fingers swapping them around but now just spend $20 each and replace them all at once with the new Bosch style.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Timbert said:


> The newer coils from Bosch have rubber all the way to the spark plug end, the older ones are exposed chrome. I used to spend many hours and burning my fingers swapping them around but now just spend $20 each and replace them all at once with the new Bosch style.


This is good news, I'm about to search for new coils. I wonder if the lack of insulation contributed to their frequent failures early on?


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

Denso is OEM VW. Bosch is aftermarket, but still a good replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

